# Free Job Boards for Coders & Employers



## mcsluyter (Apr 23, 2016)

CodersDirect.com opened their free job boards for both employers and coders on April 21, 2016.

We have several hundred Employers that routinely check for coders on our site.  I encourage you to consider posting your qualifications on CodersDirect.com to maximize your exposure to employers. There is no fee for this service. We are NOT a recruiting or staffing company.

In addition, we are licensed by AAPC as a Educational provider for training and CEUs.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

Thank you,

Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## Carann (Apr 27, 2016)

*Thank you!*

I just want to say thank you for this information.


----------



## mcsluyter (Apr 27, 2016)

*Thank you*

Carann:

Thank you.

We are in the process of bringing in employer job posts. If you know of any HIM employers from a doctors office to hospital please let them know they can post all HIM openings on our site for free. There are no hidden costs or obligations.

If you have any questions or suggestions regarding our site please contact us.

Thank all of you for your support and know that CodersDirect is committed to your success.

Mark
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------

